# Russian Judo tape



## RMACKD (Oct 3, 2004)

Igor Yakimov has just released a tape on Russian judo http://www.rus-sambo.com/judo.html The players from the Former Soviet countries broke into the judo world with there unique grips and breathtaking pickup throws as well as there extremely advanced groundwork. These techniques took advantage of the judo world which had been ignoring pickups and groundfighting. I would suggest people to buy these tapes about the techniques the Russians used to revolutionize the grappling world.


----------



## Patrick Skerry (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi RMACKD,

Nice post, I'm glad you mentioned that tape on Russian Judo.  I have just finished reading the Judo 'Masterclass' techniques series book: RUSSIAN JUDO (c. 1999) by Alexander Iatskevich, and it gave some excellent background on the former Soviet system of Judo recruitment, training, and the intentional incorporation of Sambo techniques into Judo to gain small victories against Japanese technical proficiency.

Also, I just want to point out, that as a dedicated Judo person, Judo does not ignore or de-emphasize ground fighting, Newaza is a full 50% of Judo training but it seems some American instructors have neglected that aspect of instruction.

The former Soviet Judo players just seemed to have 'over-emphasized' one or two Judo matwork techniques, and used unorthodox gripping as a method to confuse their opponents.

Sambo seems to favor the '_brosok cherez drudye'_ chest throws, which resemble the Ura-nage, and Tani-otoshi throws of Judo.  These are just Sambo variations of a theme, and not a unique technique.




			
				RMACKD said:
			
		

> Igor Yakimov has just released a tape on Russian judo http://www.rus-sambo.com/judo.html The players from the Former Soviet countries broke into the judo world with there unique grips and breathtaking pickup throws as well as there extremely advanced groundwork. These techniques took advantage of the judo world which had been ignoring pickups and groundfighting. I would suggest people to buy these tapes about the techniques the Russians used to revolutionize the grappling world.


----------

